# Hi, tell me how do I determine the CPU temperature



## navigator711 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, tell me how do I determine the CPU temperature? 

8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD
Motherboard chipset: intel 82865PE


```
kan# dmesg | grep CPU:
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz (2405.47-MHz 686-class CPU)

kan# kldload coretemp

kan# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   11 0xc0400000 bb5504   kernel
 2    4 0xc4b98000 b000     netgraph.ko
 3    1 0xc4c28000 4000     ng_ether.ko
 4    1 0xc4c2c000 6000     ng_pppoe.ko
 5    1 0xc4c32000 4000     ng_socket.ko
 6    1 0xc8222000 3000     coretemp.ko

kan# sysctl -a | grep temperature
```
Nothing gives.


```
kan# dmesg | grep cpu
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
module_register: module cpu/coretemp already exists!
Module cpu/coretemp failed to register: 17
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
module_register: module cpu/coretemp already exists!
Module cpu/coretemp failed to register: 17
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

navigator711 said:
			
		

> `# sysctl -a | grep temperature`
> 
> Nothing gives




```
dice@molly:~>sysctl -a | grep coretemp
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.delta: 46
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.resolution: 1
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.tjmax: 85.0C
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.throttle_log: 0
dev.cpu.1.coretemp.delta: 45
dev.cpu.1.coretemp.resolution: 1
dev.cpu.1.coretemp.tjmax: 85.0C
dev.cpu.1.coretemp.throttle_log: 0
dev.coretemp.0.%desc: CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors
dev.coretemp.0.%driver: coretemp
dev.coretemp.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.coretemp.1.%desc: CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors
dev.coretemp.1.%driver: coretemp
dev.coretemp.1.%parent: cpu1
dice@molly:~>sysctl -a | grep temperature
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 40.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 42.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 43.0C
```

coretemp(4) only works on Intel Core based processors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core


----------



## navigator711 (Apr 20, 2012)

*I*ntel Celeron, should work! *B*ut it does not work, I can not understand why? *C*an I add something to the kernel? Or on a Celeron will it not be able to run?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Not 100% sure but I think your Celeron is Northwood based, not Core.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors#.22Northwood-128.22_.28130_nm.29


----------



## navigator711 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

